# Managing IBS as a Family by Krisha McCoy



## Jeffrey Roberts

*Managing IBS as a Family*
Having a close relative with IBS makes you more likely to get it. Read about one family dealing with two cases of IBS and how they help each other.

By Krisha McCoy
Medically reviewed by Farrokh Sohrabi, MD










Although researchers haven't yet located specific genes that put you at risk of developing irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), genetics may play a part. That may explain why IBS runs through some families. Despite the digestion difficulties, family members who share IBS and its symptoms can be more effective managing it because they can take a team approach.

*Jeffrey's Story*

Jeffrey Roberts, MSEd, Msc, founder of the IBS Self Help and Support Group, was diagnosed with IBS by his family physician when he was around 16 years old. Jeffrey is now 52 and, while treatment has helped alleviate some of his symptoms, he still experiences weekly IBS flares.

Jeffrey describes being doubtful about his own diagnosis at first. "I was dismissive about the diagnosis because I couldn't understand how the abdominal pain and bouts of diarrhea could be caused by something called IBS," he said. "I felt that it had to be something more life-threatening like cancer. It wasn't until my early twenties that I accepted the diagnosis and seriously tried to treat it."

Five years ago, his daughter, then 17, was diagnosed with IBS after she had a serious infection from dental surgery that was treated with antibiotics.

See the complete article here >>

*Copyright © 2013 Everyday Health Media, LLC*


----------

